

How much can I sell my startup for? - klsvu
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/28/how-much-can-i-sell-my-startup-for/#1W7HmebOrpFreH18.99

======
petercooper
_When does a startup stop being a startup? [..] The company may even have
reached profitability, but growth has slowed to low-mid double digit
percentages._

A good article generally but I'm tiring of attempts to narrow the definition
of "startup" to meaning an extremely high growth, unprofitable business.
That's a _type_ of startup and while those types of startup are common in this
community, it's a myopic definition in general.

~~~
randall
An example would probably make this comment a lot more valuable.

If you're sick of hearing of "high growth" as the only type of startup... why
not point out some examples that you think better fit the term?

Here's a freebee: Steve Blank's startup definition is that a company is
searching for a business model, and when it's found the model, it is no longer
a startup.

~~~
DavidAdams
It has to find _and validate_ the model, but that's an amorphous goalpost.
Startups stop being startups retroactively. They could look back a the recent
past and say, "that point in time was when we finally validated the business
model that we're now kicking ass on, that's when we stopped being a startup
and became a fast-growing company."

~~~
klsvu
that sums it up well to me, the switch is not so immediate for most companies

